# R34 GTR diffuser BRACKETS....UNIVERSAL advice please??



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Guys can some one confirm for me if one set of R34 GTR v-spec rear diffuser brackets can be used universaly on all other types/brands of rear under diffusers?

Many thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no

each diffuser is different due to each one being of a different design


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Most should be the same, ie the side ones and possbly the front one that attach's in front of the wheels.

However as Matty said the after market diffusers are different, for example i dont think the Top Secret diffuser comes as far forward as the OEM Nissan- therefore the mounting point may be fifferent. Really need to see the underside/a post from someone who has changed from OEM to aftermarket to get a difinitive answer.

The other issue will be the bracket hanging from the boot floor- this will need adding if your car is a non vspec like mine.


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

I sourced an aftermarket rear diffuser and from what I saw that's a copy of the OEM so the original brackets "should" be ok.
It's in progress I'll keep up updated with my work.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Never heard of an after market diffuser being of design to use original V-Spec mounts. 
They always come with a completely different set of bracketing. Therefore, I doubt it'll work. You might be able to wangle it together, but it's unlikely to work very well.

To get a good result with original V-spec mounts, the best thing is to get an original V-Spec diffuser. They're sometimes available used and aren't too expensive. New they are!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

IMS ran a group buy some time back for a stainless set of brackets for the OEM Nissan diffuser. Abbey Motorsport also can supply a stainless set based on the OE brackets.. But again. these are for use with the OEM Nissan diffuser.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I can show you what an old set of brackets looks like...










That's exactly what came off my V-spec diffuser.


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Here a picture of my OEM copy :


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Your best bet will be to buy the diffuser you want and then have brackets made, if there not supplied, to mount it.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

matty32 said:


> no
> 
> each diffuser is different due to each one being of a different design


Cheers matty32....the diffuser I'm refering to is the ARC rear diffuser? From memory can you remember the brackets and holes lining up with the oem v-spec diffusers?

Many thanks for your help and time


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey GTRcook thanks for your input buddy, yeah mines a v-spec...but what saying aout getting the brackets made up might just be the way forward?

Cheers buddy


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

wardiz said:


> I sourced an aftermarket rear diffuser and from what I saw that's a copy of the OEM so the original brackets "should" be ok.
> It's in progress I'll keep up updated with my work.


Wardiz, can I ask what material that diffuser is made from?

Thanks


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Kadir said:


> IMS ran a group buy some time back for a stainless set of brackets for the OEM Nissan diffuser. Abbey Motorsport also can supply a stainless set based on the OE brackets.. But again. these are for use with the OEM Nissan diffuser.


Hey Kadir hope your well buddy, tha ms for the Info i'l be sure to check them out, any ideas of price?

Cheers


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Tonigmr2, that's actually very helpful ...thanks again....


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok guys so if the chances are that different diffusers use different brackets, does that mean you'd have to drill new holes into the chassis of the car, in order for after Market brackets to fit as they should?

Cheers all


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

It's make of carbon fiber but I don't think the quality is as high as the OEM one.
Plan is to make a small article on this I will post a thread about it installation brackets alignment etc etc



gillsl500 said:


> Wardiz, can I ask what material that diffuser is made from?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

I shall look forward to it, many thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

gillsl500 said:


> Cheers matty32....the diffuser I'm refering to is the ARC rear diffuser? From memory can you remember the brackets and holes lining up with the oem v-spec diffusers?
> 
> Many thanks for your help and time


they are specific to the ARC im afraid


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

matty32 said:


> they are specific to the ARC im afraid


Ah ha, right i'l see what I can do then.

Cheers


----------

